# DS #4411: Phantasy Star Ã (USA)



## T-hug (Nov 11, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5649^^
*ROM REQUIRES ANTI PIRACY CRACK (on some cards) YET TO BE RELEASED.*


----------



## .Darky (Nov 11, 2009)

Finally. I'll download it as soon as I find it. *hopes for no AP*


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Nov 11, 2009)

hmmmmmm i wonder if its the same AP


----------



## geminisama (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome, it's even out a day early. Been waiting for this one since the Japanese version came out. Hopefully there is no tough AP, and big thanks to whoever bought the game so we could play it.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 11, 2009)

There's not protection because the dumper already took care of it.


----------



## darkloremaster (Nov 11, 2009)

inc. flood? let's hope not lol

let's hope for no ap >.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Nov 11, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> There's not protection because the dumper already took care of it.


ahhh ok thx tiny


----------



## Kawo (Nov 11, 2009)

I fear it's a lie.
Hope to be worng.

EDIT; Seems True.
I am "buying" (strange word) it now.


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Nov 11, 2009)

OH YEA! ITS OUT!! AND There is no AP thats what sephi says...


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 11, 2009)

Funny this should show up now, I was just reading a message from the moderators on my download site of choice saying anyone asking where the rom is or when it will appear on the site will be banned because the mod team is pissed off at constantly having to delete posts along the lines of 'OMG this suxxorz wrz pzo? i gotz to playz it'. And yes, I have seen posts using pretty much those exact words.

Strange though. Neither of my download sites seem to have this yet. Oh well, best clear some space for it while I wait for it to show. What's the file size? 128 mb, I assume? 

One final point. Good to see you return to scene, US teams. Perhaps you can clear up an issue for me. I'm told that some US releases have been delayed because of some holiday. Please exlain.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Nov 11, 2009)

Yay!Its out!
(Checks Wi-Fi connection)
Damn it!!!!!
My Wi-Fi's down


----------



## leon27607 (Nov 11, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Funny this should show up now, I was just reading a message from the moderators on my download site of choice saying anyone asking where the rom is or when it will appear on the site will be banned because the mod team is pissed off at constantly having to delete posts along the lines of 'OMG this suxxorz wrz pzo? i gotz to playz it'. And yes, I have seen posts using pretty much those exact words.
> 
> Strange though. Neither of my download sites seem to have this yet. Oh well, best clear some space for it while I wait for it to show. What's the file size? 128 mb, I assume?
> 
> One final point. Good to see you return to scene, US teams. Perhaps you can clear up an issue for me. I'm told that some US releases have been delayed because of some holiday. Please exlain.



Well technically it's "President's Day" but I don't think that should affect anything, only highschoolers and lower are getting off from school, college students don't. Plus how can such a holiday like this prevent people from dumping roms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, like seriously who actually CELEBRATES this?


----------



## outgum (Nov 11, 2009)

leon27607 said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its actually Veterans day, Im not american and even i know that XD Dumpers need breaks too, also i cant find this anywhere, looking forward to playing it though


----------



## zruben (Nov 11, 2009)

I heard somewhere that you can't run the game twice... some sort of new AP...

can anyone confirm this?


----------



## aarondammit (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah Veteran's Day.  You know people that fight real wars, risk their lives, spend hours in heat away from their families just so we can sit here and have our major concern be about a video game to come out that we don't intend to pay for so we can spend hours contributing nothing to those that have sacrificed themselves to give us these rights.  

Celebrate it pfff of course not, sit there and play your games, you are entitled to it as a human being after all.  All the countries without our vets that died for them are doing it after all.

(extreme bitter sarcasm at poster who didn't even know the holiday it was, and most willing to be booted if it it was overtly harsh)


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 11, 2009)

Cant find this game anywhere on the net,so im sure its kinda rare,3 rom sites,google,and torrent. What ever,I will wait.


----------



## Adhrast (Nov 11, 2009)

Filename seems to be "xpa-ps0u.rar"


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 11, 2009)

Downloading now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rather slow download, but then I'm not using the regular methods of game theft. I would explain where I found it, but of course mentioning rom sites is where I got that 10% warn you see to the left which I can't get rid of (exactly how does one get rid of that? it annoys me). Even google is being maddeningly unhelpful today. I'd have thought my romsite of choice would've been right up on the front page, it doesn't seem to appear at all. Sorry gents, hope you find it soon.

Anyways, will chime in with my two cents once I've had a chance to play. I've also got Modern Warfare Mobilized to check out, I didn't get a chance to add it to my card until now.


----------



## Yami Toshiro (Nov 11, 2009)

finally is out


----------



## CharAznable (Nov 11, 2009)

Hate to break it to everyone, but there is indeed anti-piracy on this release. White-screens after the opening cutscene and conversation. Using the old AP fix for the Japanese release doesn't work either. So, guess we have to wait.


----------



## The_JetSetBeat (Nov 11, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Cant find this game anywhere on the net,so im sure its kinda rare,3 rom sites,google,and torrent. What ever,I will wait.



"Rare"? A ROM file? Oooook.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Give it a half hour to an hour and it won't be so....."rare". 

--


----------



## Fakie! (Nov 11, 2009)

I wonder if you can use your JAP save file with this...


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 11, 2009)

Found it,my bad.


----------



## Kawo (Nov 11, 2009)

I have finished in  this moment the transfer of item from the jap version.
No problem.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 11, 2009)

GOD DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!

1) The file I've just spent the best part of a half hour downloading? Password protected. Thankfully I took a wild shot at the password and by some miracle it worked. Only for me to find NO .NDS FILE. a bunch of random crap and some files that look like they might once have been the game, but I don't know how to put them back together, nor do I see a reason to when the actual .nds file will show up on my usual download site in an hour or so anyway.

2) Apparantly this has some new AP so even when it does show up I can't play it. Although this seems odd. I tried the Japanese version a while back and I have no recollection of any AP. And I'm pretty certain it was the clean rom. Maybe it's the kind of AP my Cyclo gets around by itself. Hope so. Especially since Harvest Moon and Band Hero are both delayed so I can't kill off a few hours with those while I wait for this. Hopefully Modern Warfare Mobilized will hold my attention until either they show up or this is confirmed working fully on Cyclo f/w 1.56b3.


----------



## Anakir (Nov 11, 2009)

Flood coming. Guess I won't have to open up the legitimate copy when I get it now.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 11, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> some files that look like they might once have been the game, but I don't know how to put them back together



Is it simply a split .rar file?


----------



## Sephi (Nov 11, 2009)

SeraphisCain said:
			
		

> Hate to break it to everyone, but there is indeed anti-piracy on this release. White-screens after the opening cutscene and conversation. Using the old AP fix for the Japanese release doesn't work either. So, guess we have to wait.



According to inf, there is no protection. he even made note of that in the nfo.

If you're having problems it's your card's fault. I grabbed the game a few minutes after it was dumped and started playing no problem.


----------



## digipokemaster (Nov 11, 2009)

got it just a few second ago

i wish i could tell where i got it but cant it against the rule and the law ( the law part is a joke) lol


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Nov 11, 2009)

About time it gets released  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmmm but will wait until someone put it in a torrent website.


----------



## CharAznable (Nov 11, 2009)

Even more bad news. The second time you start the game, it whitescreens. Looks like the AP on this one is pretty heavy.


----------



## Kamora (Nov 11, 2009)

SeraphisCain said:
			
		

> Even more bad news. The second time you start the game, it whitescreens. Looks like the AP on this one is pretty heavy.



confirming this, same issue on my m3 real with sakura.
i don't think it's the card though, tbh.


----------



## CharAznable (Nov 11, 2009)

Sephi said:
			
		

> SeraphisCain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but see, "no anti-piracy" would indicate that it works on all cards, not "no anti-piracy for SOME cards". 

This is definite anti-piracy here. White screen after the first conversation, then another white screen when you restart the game and try to load it again. And I'm not the only one having this problem either.


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Nov 11, 2009)

SeraphisCain said:
			
		

> Even more bad news. The second time you start the game, it whitescreens. Looks like the AP on this one is pretty heavy.
> 
> what card are you using?
> 
> ...



what card are you using?

working fine so far (played about 5 minutes then shut DS off and restarted) 

CycloDS 1.56b3


----------



## Majroa (Nov 11, 2009)

Downloaded it.

Game is awesome tier.


----------



## Law (Nov 11, 2009)

God I wish people wouldn't cry anti piracy all the time just because they can't get some shit to work, that's probably what slows GBAtemp down the most.


----------



## .Darky (Nov 11, 2009)

Currently downloading. I hope it works with the latest YsMenu.


----------



## Djay187 (Nov 11, 2009)

SeraphisCain said:
			
		

> Sephi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I get the same on my M3 Real, gonna try a different download.


----------



## CharAznable (Nov 11, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> God I wish people wouldn't cry anti piracy all the time just because they can't get some shit to work, that's probably what slows GBAtemp down the most.



Then what do you presume is the problem for M3 users then? The Japanese release worked on M3's after Narin's patch. The unpatched US release doesn't work on M3's. Therefore logic dictates that there's something in the game that is preventing it from working on the M3. Now either this is some random line of code Sega changed from the Japanese release, or it's anti-piracy. Which sounds more likely to you?


----------



## basher11 (Nov 11, 2009)

yay it came out. but i hear there's AP. oh well, ill put it off until a fix is made.


----------



## Kamora (Nov 11, 2009)

and people shouldnt brush off AP just because it works on their cards, given that some cards automatically bypass AP.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 11, 2009)

Confirmed working on Acekard 2i with latest Akaio.


----------



## Sephi (Nov 11, 2009)

I can save and powercycle with no problems. it's a card incompatibility you have.


----------



## emigre (Nov 11, 2009)

I've been abel to run it three times with no problem and I've played a bit of the first mission. To me it looks like the AP has been removed, but I'm using AKAIO 1.5 with the latest loaders so it could be teh piracy patcher coming into play


----------



## rubberchickenmx (Nov 11, 2009)

Testing, currently.


----------



## CharAznable (Nov 11, 2009)

Kamora said:
			
		

> and people shouldnt brush off AP just because it works on their cards, given that some cards automatically bypass AP.



This. 

Just because a game works on many cards, and doesn't work on a few, doesn't mean it's not AP. Just means that your current card (in this case, the M3, it seems) can't bypass the AP like the other cards can. That's not a "card incompatibility", that's AP.


----------



## rubberchickenmx (Nov 11, 2009)

Working with the R4 with YSMENU.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 11, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Phantasy Star Zero has been PROPERED (meaning other version is a bad dump) we will have the new one up soon.



This message has appeared on one of the popular ROM sites. Maybe the people having the white screen problem have the turdy dump version.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Nov 11, 2009)

SeraphisCain said:
			
		

> Kamora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But, the main complaint has been with the people whining about the AP, not the AP itself.  It's annoying.  My card works in conjunction with the game, yours doesn't.  Suck it up and wait for a patch if one is even needed.  Just mention that yours doesn't work, what happens, etc.  It doesn't need to be said over and over.


----------



## swornsecrets (Nov 11, 2009)

It seems to work for my bf, he has an AK2.i running AKAIO. We booted it up a number of times and made a couple files and everything is great so far.


----------



## Djay187 (Nov 11, 2009)

One of the sites I use has said it's a bad dump and they'll have a new one up soon. Hopefully that's why it's not working on my M3, I'm trying another download anyway.


----------



## K3VlN (Nov 11, 2009)

But is the game any fun?


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 11, 2009)

Sephi said:
			
		

> SeraphisCain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah i was wrong i had a look with desemue and it does have a check, its just not like the JPN ones. But if you have a card thats any good at all it should really handle these automatically by now.

The PROPER is invalid because there is only blank data missing from XPA release. If you really need 3MB of FF's then this tool http://www.sendspace.com/file/kkcf0p will put it back on but afaik the dummy data doesn't affect anything at all.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 11, 2009)

And lo did Blaze's efforts finally yield rewad as he found a working rom of Phantasy Star Zero with the AP already removed. He took it onto his card, and he saw that it was good. And there was much laughter and drinking of beer. 

So...yeah, found it, working, no sign of AP yet. The rom turns out to be about 119MB, is that right? It must be the pre-patched one or something. xpa-ps0u.nds. That first .rar must've been the unpacked version of the game, this one came as a tonne of .rar files giving me some error message. But I copied the whole download to my laptop's hard drive and tried to open it there instead and it worked, let me retrieve the .nds file. 

Well, whatever. Seems to be working on Cyclo 1.56b3 so far. Will let you know if I find any AP, but judging by the file size I'm inclined to think mine's already been hacked apart and had the AP dealt with. Never seen such a random file size that's not patched before.


----------



## stab244 (Nov 11, 2009)

Works for me... Even on my emulator. It's a bad dump you have there if it doesn't work.

EDIT: Never mind... Got a bad dump... Guess I gotta wait. Luckily the site I went to said that...


----------



## CharAznable (Nov 11, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Sephi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the type of check that PSZ has is so simple to bypass for any "good" card, then it shouldn't be much of an issue to patch it out for M3 users, should it? 

(And I have indeed noticed that the M3 Real's "auto anti-piracy bypass" has never been good at all, nor has it ever actually worked, as far as I can tell.)


----------



## TyRaNtM (Nov 11, 2009)

Excelent!
But.. this game NEEDS a serious undub.

Not problem, i'm making one and soon i will launch it:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=190304


----------



## darkloremaster (Nov 11, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Confirmed working on Acekard 2i with latest Akaio.



Confirmed. No AP encountered. Guess the anti-AP only works with some cards.


----------



## Yami Toshiro (Nov 11, 2009)

working fine with mine EZ Vi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the game is awesome


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 11, 2009)

Theres no pre-patched game the game is just missing blank data because it was accidently dumped onto a 128MB SD card originally. It doesn't affect the game working. If the game doesn't work on your card its due to a check which you can see in desmume. The address it says is 020C57D4 so a working code will be probably something to do with that, 020C57D4 E3A00000 or something like that but probably more needed. Someone should give it a try though.


----------



## Waynes1987 (Nov 11, 2009)

I just got it, tested it out on my Emulator, works fine, reloaded a few times seems peachy. Havent had a chance to Test it on my R4 card yet seeing as its still not here, (Damn the royal mail and there postage strikes) 

Anyone here playing it on a R4 card? Any issues?


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 11, 2009)

edit: double post

it works fine on emulators because the check doesn't affect them


----------



## Kawo (Nov 11, 2009)

A MAG I have transferred from the jap version was cancelled.
And is dissapeared even from my item archive from the jap version, like it was never there.
It was the best looking MAG, the radam.


----------



## basher11 (Nov 11, 2009)

Waynes1987 said:
			
		

> I just got it, tested it out on my Emulator, works fine, reloaded a few times seems peachy. Havent had a chance to Test it on my R4 card yet seeing as its still not here, (Damn the royal mail and there postage strikes)
> 
> Anyone here playing it on a R4 card? Any issues?



i tried the game on no$gba 2.6a and it got an error on a cutscene video after making a character.

and i doubt it'll work on the r4.


----------



## rubberchickenmx (Nov 11, 2009)

Waynes1987 said:
			
		

> I just got it, tested it out on my Emulator, works fine, reloaded a few times seems peachy. Havent had a chance to Test it on my R4 card yet seeing as its still not here, (Damn the royal mail and there postage strikes)
> 
> Anyone here playing it on a R4 card? Any issues?


No issues, sir.


----------



## Waynes1987 (Nov 11, 2009)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Waynes1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah That sucks ill have to wait and see, 
im using DeSmuME 0.9.4 
Works fine on that.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 11, 2009)

Waynes1987 said:
			
		

> Anyone here playing it on a R4 card? Any issues?


You'll have to be more specific. There are precisely ten million types of counterfeit R4 with their own firmwares. Exactly which type of fake R4 have you ordered?


----------



## Djay187 (Nov 11, 2009)

Waynes1987 said:
			
		

> I just got it, tested it out on my Emulator, works fine, reloaded a few times seems peachy. Havent had a chance to Test it on my R4 card yet seeing as its still not here, (Damn the royal mail and there postage strikes)
> 
> Anyone here playing it on a R4 card? Any issues?


Playing it on my R4 with YSMenu and no problems so far, saved and reloaded fine.


----------



## basher11 (Nov 11, 2009)

im gonna test this game out on my r4. [real or fake i have no idea]

ill come back with the results

edit: they dumped another PS zero rom and replaced the other one, so im testing out that one.


----------



## stab244 (Nov 11, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Waynes1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are reals ones too you know... Most people just have a bad dump.


----------



## Waynes1987 (Nov 11, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Waynes1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in all honesty i just picked the first thing i came across, "R4II SDHC Cartridge" guess i wont know if its fake till it gets here tho .


----------



## geminisama (Nov 11, 2009)

Waynes1987 said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You bought a fake. :/
Waiting on a fix for my M3 Real. Hopefully it will be out tonight, if it's as simple as Infinity stated.


----------



## overslept (Nov 11, 2009)

Anybody tested it with DSTT? I'm about to right now


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 11, 2009)

I do have one question. Have the translation team's programmers ever seen the letter M before? 'cause the ones here kinda suck. Hardly a game breaking matter, it's just something I've noticed. The first arch of the m isn't even there, it's all crushed together. Such a minor flaw I'll just ignore it from now on though.

Well, anyway this seems to be working, dodgy looking M's, missing data, random file size and all. So I'm outta here until Band Hero and Harvest Moon show up. Thankfully I have my PSP's browser set to my rom site of choice, so I just need to take it off sleep mode and click refresh every now and then until the games show up. Saves keeping the laptop on all night. Plus it means I can play this in my room and thus don't have to put up with the sights and sounds of my old man trying to figure out the controls for Resistance 2. He really does suck at video games...


----------



## basher11 (Nov 11, 2009)

Waynes1987 said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats a fake. lol.


----------



## Shromz (Nov 11, 2009)

Got it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I think this one does not have any AP


----------



## Depravo (Nov 11, 2009)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Waynes1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but that doesn't mean games won't work so don't poo your pants just yet. I only asked which type as game compatibility has been known to vary between different 'versions'.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Nov 11, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> I do have one question. Have the translation team's programmers ever seen the letter M before? 'cause the ones here kinda suck. Hardly a game breaking matter, it's just something I've noticed. The first arch of the m isn't even there, it's all crushed together. Such a minor flaw I'll just ignore it from now on though.
> 
> Well, anyway this seems to be working, dodgy looking M's, missing data, random file size and all. So I'm outta here until Band Hero and Harvest Moon show up. Thankfully I have my PSP's browser set to my rom site of choice, so I just need to take it off sleep mode and click refresh every now and then until the games show up. Saves keeping the laptop on all night. Plus it means I can play this in my room and thus don't have to put up with the sights and sounds of my old man trying to figure out the controls for Resistance 2. He really does suck at video games...


the "propered" version is up if you wanna try it


----------



## Kuragari Ryo (Nov 11, 2009)

I got it working on the R4 with YSmenu. 
Now to play through it again, except in a language I can read.


----------



## benbop1992 (Nov 11, 2009)

just to let you know ,there is a PhantasyStarPortable2 coming out.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 11, 2009)

Its actually a really well put together game,I hate that I thought I made a dude robot and it was a girl... Dammit. Anyways its awesome game,looking forward to getting farther.


----------



## Waynes1987 (Nov 11, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah lol, should of read up on it alittle more, >< in the event that it doesnt work, what would be a better alternative to the R4 ? 
I know you probably have threads on it but im asking for personal opinion lol, hope it works regardless ima be Pi**ed if it doesnt lol


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 11, 2009)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like i said the 'PROPER' is identical just with added blank data which makes no difference to anything. this tool can be used to add the data back if you really want to for some reason http://www.sendspace.com/file/kkcf0p


----------



## stab244 (Nov 11, 2009)

Darn it... Propered release still isn't working on NO$GBA 2.6a... Once dialogue comes up, it comes up with a bunch of errors...


----------



## Fabis94 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm not into RPG's (like the ones on the DS, not the ones like WoW, RuneScape etc.), but the third-person view looks promising.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 11, 2009)

no$gba doesn't emulate the game properly its nothing to do with protection


----------



## Kreatur84 (Nov 11, 2009)

there is an other release from bahamut,whats the difference`?
and what charackter should i use and which class?

PS XXX Xenophobia release works on r4i upgrade sdhc


----------



## stab244 (Nov 11, 2009)

Guess I'm going to need to use DSEmu then...


----------



## Depravo (Nov 11, 2009)

Waynes1987 said:
			
		

> Ah lol, should of read up on it alittle more, >< in the event that it doesnt work, what would be a better alternative to the R4 ?
> I know you probably have threads on it but im asking for personal opinion lol, hope it works regardless ima be Pi**ed if it doesnt lol


I'm quite sure it will work. It's only fake in the sense that it is not made by the original R4 team. If the worst should happen I recommend the Acekard 2i. I recently upgraded to this card after having an original R4 for nearly two years and seeing it (and AKAIO) in action made me wish upgraded a lot sooner.That's just my personal opinion though. Other people will no doubt have their own recommendations.


----------



## albel005 (Nov 11, 2009)

just downloaded the bahamut one and it still doesnt work on my m3 ds real still got white screens


----------



## terminator99 (Nov 11, 2009)

This Game has Piracy protection. Started Story for first time, after the first person you talk to it goes to white screens. Also if you goto wifi connection you get white screens again.

Using M3i Zero 8GB Sandisk default options.

*Posts merged*

This Game has Piracy protection. Started Story for first time, after the first person you talk to it goes to white screens. Also if you goto wifi connection you get white screens again.

Using M3i Zero 8GB Sandisk default options.

*Posts merged*

This Game has Piracy protection. Started Story for first time, after the first person you talk to it goes to white screens. Also if you goto wifi connection you get white screens again.

Using M3i Zero 8GB Sandisk default options.


----------



## rubberchickenmx (Nov 11, 2009)

Just a question. Can anyone play online? For some reason I can't find anyone. I'm thinking the servers has'nt gone online yet.


----------



## Waynes1987 (Nov 11, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Waynes1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah okies can you get fakes of acekard? 
"Acekard 2i AK2i Multimedia SDHC TF Cart for DSi/NDSi/DS Lite" 
in fact ill have a look in the forum >< (stops being lazy)


----------



## Law (Nov 11, 2009)

SeraphisCain said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Logic dictates you're an idiot trying to sound like you know shit.

You know why I know this isn't Anti-Piracy? Works fine on R4.


----------



## Injury (Nov 11, 2009)

Finally much?

This game is protected by a hex code piracy block(EDIT: I guess some people didn't encounter this at all in the latest release. Sorry if I'm wrong, but that is what happened the first time for me.). You need the code to work around it. Same thing happened in the Japanese version, which I played from the start because the game is so straight forward, you need only piece together the puzzle that is equipment, the little robot guy next to you, and the mission directions. My suggestion is wait around for the new Cheat.dat/.db files to roll out with the code.

This game is 10/10 in my eyes. Multiplayer, multi-class, multi-level, tons of items (or so it seems when you can't read japanese), and the music isn't to bad either.

It gets repetitive after you cycle through the missions, which is my only gripe.


----------



## adundy (Nov 11, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Logic dictates you're an idiot trying to sound like you know shit.
> 
> You know why I know this isn't Anti-Piracy? Works fine on R4.



It doesnt work on my r4, I get a white screen after loading it up.


----------



## Fabis94 (Nov 11, 2009)

Woah, an actual WiFi multiplayer with a chat? Thats frikkin sweet.
Anyone want to post your friend code?

Add mine: 2321 6228 6594


----------



## rubberchickenmx (Nov 11, 2009)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Woah, an actual WiFi multiplayer with a chat? Thats frikkin sweet.
> Anyone want to post your friend code?
> 
> Add mine: 2321 6228 6594


1419-6796-1616
Ray


----------



## Kuragari Ryo (Nov 11, 2009)

adundy said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have it working on my R4 with YSmenu. Try YSmenu.


----------



## Chaotik (Nov 11, 2009)

Damn ... and I'm using a M3DS Real >>


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 11, 2009)

adundy said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It'll work on R4's with upgraded firmware and it won't work on those without, because the firmware handles the check automatically.


----------



## Fabis94 (Nov 11, 2009)

My brother with iTouch gets white screens after entering the game for the 2nd time...
The game works on my Ak2i though.


----------



## Law (Nov 11, 2009)

Kuragari Ryo said:
			
		

> adundy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doing fine on 1.18.


----------



## basher11 (Nov 11, 2009)

umm guys? the bahamut dump of this game works flawlessly on my r4 with ysmenu.

dont know what happened to the AP in the game everybody's talking about.......


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 11, 2009)

basher11 said:
			
		

> umm guys? the bahamut dump of this game works flawlessly on my r4 with ysmenu.
> 
> dont know what happened to the AP in the game everybody's talking about.......



I think someone said the dumper got rid of the AP. Thank God, seeing as this thread would be 5x as long with AP.

I'll try it on both v1.18 firmware for my R4 and with YSMenu to confirm.


----------



## TwinBlades (Nov 11, 2009)

If anyone wants to join us gaming with PS0 vist our site XD. Thanks for the dump!!!!

http://mvps.tk/


----------



## Chaotik (Nov 11, 2009)

Uh, I'm using M3DS Real ( with the last update, not less ) and I get the White Screen while using any of the releases ( Xeno & Bahamut ).

Any fix possible? hex or patch?


----------



## TwinBlades (Nov 11, 2009)

If anyone wants to join us gaming with PS0 vist our site XD. Thanks for the dump!!!!

http://mvps.tk/ (Permission by Chanser)


----------



## adundy (Nov 11, 2009)

I have 1.18 firmware on my R4 and it doesnt work and i am also afraid of upgrading to ysmemu because i hear that it makes it so alot of other games no longer work


----------



## injected11 (Nov 11, 2009)

adundy said:
			
		

> I have 1.18 firmware on my R4 and it doesnt work and i am also afraid of upgrading to ysmemu because i hear that it makes it so alot of other games no longer work


You need to stop listening to whoever told you that, because the exact opposite is true.


----------



## Fabis94 (Nov 11, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah, there is an AP, just some flashcarts like R4 and Ak2i bypass it. You get white screens on an iTouch when you load the game for the 2nd time.


----------



## evening (Nov 11, 2009)

It's working on my R4 SDHC, but I was worried at first about AP. After I talk to someone, I get a white screen and the game seems to pause for a second then it continues playing. I saved and restarted to make sure it was still working and so far no problems.


----------



## lce_ (Nov 11, 2009)

White screen on latest M3 Sakura


----------



## swornsecrets (Nov 11, 2009)

But is it working on M3i Zero? I heard that for some it is working and for some it is not.


----------



## megawalk (Nov 11, 2009)

Works fine on my Supercard DS One
also now i have nothing besides Endless Frontier: EXCEED and RODS on my waiting list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hmmm. can't wait to buy a xbox360 rpg game or a psp on christmas


----------



## Chaotik (Nov 11, 2009)

As i said before, not working on M3DS Real. Any patch/hex fix available?

This is really a shame, my gf and I just love PSO, and she can't play in her M3 >>


----------



## CharAznable (Nov 11, 2009)

I think someone needs to e-mail the M3 team and inform them of this, and see if they can get a fix out. 

Until then, perhaps it'd be a good idea for any M3 users who know anything about coding/hex editing to look into the ROM and see if they can figure out what's causing the whitescreens.


----------



## alucard2727 (Nov 11, 2009)

Yep can confirm here too neither release works more then the first load on m3 real


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 11, 2009)

It shouldn't take long for a fix. Its an old style check nothing like these newer harder games, i'm just not sure what bytes to look for so i can't do a code for this one. Someone else will though.


----------



## Comedor (Nov 11, 2009)

R4 USERS REJOICE! BUAHUSAUHUHAHUSAHUSHAUHUUHAHUAHBUSAHUHUSAHUSHUAHU!!!

Anyway, xpa-ps0u file has a password, I'm getting the Bahamut release now.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 11, 2009)

edit: damn slow server, posted too much.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 11, 2009)

edit: damn slow server, posted too much


----------



## Phazon13 (Nov 11, 2009)

will check the game on the edge in a few mins. I'll let you know if it works or not.


----------



## xshinox (Nov 11, 2009)

finally its out! lucky me that its out when i just woke up lol


----------



## Genowing (Nov 11, 2009)

Bahamut release white screens after opening movie on M3


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Nov 11, 2009)

I got the Bahamaut release and it loads up fine on my DSTT running the latest unofficial firmware update.  I loaded it up, made a character, saved before entering the game, then turned off the DS and restarted and it loaded fine a second time just to be sure.


----------



## darkspirit456 (Nov 11, 2009)

It worked with DSTT unofficial firmware  v.17a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wifi and everything is fine so far with Phantasy Star Zero (BAHAMUT)


----------



## outgum (Nov 11, 2009)

Testing now with a R4 Upgrade Revolution Running R4i V1.11b
Looking forward to playing

EDIT: Appears to work, got through all vcut scenes at the start


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 11, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Confirmed working on Acekard 2i with latest Akaio.




AWESOMESAUCE!....Another reason to upgrade from the R4 and obsolete cards


----------



## VenomTSH (Nov 11, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> AWESOMESAUCE!....Another reason to upgrade from the R4 and obsolete cards



My obsolete card is running it just fine, actually. I'm using the M3 Simply card with outdated firmware and I ran the game 3 times without problems, finished the first dungeon/area and started the second (am level 6 now). No idea what's going on, really.


----------



## Nottulys (Nov 11, 2009)

VenomTSH said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My bro gunna be hyped to hear that....on the other hand....I hope to get this running on my M3 Real


----------



## Phazon13 (Nov 11, 2009)

Seems to be working fine on EDGE v1.50, what a miracle!!!


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 11, 2009)

what a surprised, doesn't work on ezv...


----------



## pralaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello guys, I really need your help (sorry for the whining in advance):

You guys said it's work fine in R4 1.18 firmware, if doesnt, it work fine with R4 YsMenu. I tried the game in my R4 (wich is a clone) without YsMenu using 1.18 firmware, the game get's a whitescreen after the title's "press start" screen, the same with YsMenu> It's because my R4's a clone?
Can You guys help me get the game working?

SOrry for my bad english and thanks in advance!


----------



## chaseincats (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a supercard rumble lite 

after I play the game once and reboot it

the menus are black bars

is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Matt0125 (Nov 11, 2009)

Kamora said:
			
		

> SeraphisCain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same with my m3 with sakura


----------



## alidsl (Nov 11, 2009)

It works on my N5 (1.31) which probably means that most R4 clones will run the game without flaw


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 11, 2009)

hi all,
just in from work.
To save me from looking through the pages.. can anyone tell me the difference between XPA and Bahamut versions please?

thanks


----------



## pralaya (Nov 11, 2009)

It's working after I formated my sd card, thank you guys, sorry to bother


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 11, 2009)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> hi all,
> just in from work.
> To save me from looking through the pages.. can anyone tell me the difference between XPA and Bahamut versions please?
> 
> thanks



BAHAMUT is 9MBs of extra blank useless bytes, thats all. It affects nothing.


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks iNFiNiTY.

Does it work on on cyclods?


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah Cyclo with latest firmware with automatically bypass the checks.


----------



## Comedor (Nov 11, 2009)

WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!

Japanese save file working great with USA release, I was just trying and it really works.

I've played the japanese version and got to level 54, lol. But I don't know, I think I will start a new adventure with new character and all that.


----------



## xshinox (Nov 11, 2009)

my japanese save file works on this. now i have the strongest weapons muahaha


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 11, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Yeah Cyclo with latest firmware with automatically bypass the checks.



do you mean will automatically bypass the checks ?  if so, thats great news!!!  im using latest beta 1.56 beta3  on my cyclo. Think thats the latest beta


----------



## Dwight (Nov 11, 2009)

Does it work on CycloDS wth the latest beta build?


----------



## Ritsuki (Nov 11, 2009)

Dwight said:
			
		

> Does it work on CycloDS wth the latest beta build?


Yeah, I tried with the 1.56 Beta 3, it works perfectly


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 11, 2009)

anyone tried it on a DS Linker or other NCard clone?


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 11, 2009)

i just tried to play on wifi... it has the spinning yellow symbol in bottom right corner... and nothin happens. I had all 3 areas ticked. Does it take ages to search for people to play with or is it because im in UK ?


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (Nov 11, 2009)

Works perfectly fine on CycloDS Evolution's latest firmware. The original one I found was a corrupt file.


----------



## TwinBlades (Nov 11, 2009)

xshinox said:
			
		

> my japanese save file works on this. now i have the strongest weapons muahaha


X, lol come to our chatbox XD. We need you X lol,


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 11, 2009)

Phantasy Star Zero doesn't work on my EZ4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 only white screens.. Then again I did patch it with the undub project. Anyone have romlist.txt settings for the game? Same on unpatched...


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Nov 11, 2009)

gigermunit said:
			
		

> what a surprised, doesn't work on ezv...


Uh what EzV version are you using? I've using EzV the first hardware version of it with 2.0RC7 + 1GB Kingston, working fine for me, at least what is being said. I was able to create a character and save (pass all the opening scenes), able to power cycle, and play a bit. Didn't format my card or anything.


----------



## Popin (Nov 11, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> 1) The file I've just spent the best part of a half hour downloading? Password protected. Thankfully I took a wild shot at the password and by some miracle it worked. Only for me to find NO .NDS FILE. a bunch of random crap and some files that look like they might once have been the game, but I don't know how to put them back together, nor do I see a reason to when the actual .nds file will show up on my usual download site in an hour or so anyway.



This has happened to me, not with this but with other games as well. I agree, it's quite annoying when it takes a long time to download only to get prompted for password.


----------



## Skizzo (Nov 11, 2009)

aarondammit said:
			
		

> Yeah Veteran's Day.  You know people that fight real wars, risk their lives, spend hours in heat away from their families just so we can sit here and have our major concern be about a video game to come out that we don't intend to pay for so we can spend hours contributing nothing to those that have sacrificed themselves to give us these rights.
> 
> Celebrate it pfff of course not, sit there and play your games, you are entitled to it as a human being after all.  All the countries without our vets that died for them are doing it after all.
> 
> (extreme bitter sarcasm at poster who didn't even know the holiday it was, and most willing to be booted if it it was overtly harsh)


LOL. You've obviously never read "War is a Racket".

Anyways, will be grabbing this one from MY download site...usenet!


----------



## JamesBond000 (Nov 11, 2009)

Confirmed *NOT* Working with R4 Ultra.... I am so sad... thats with 1.54 or 1.55 kernel >.>


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 11, 2009)

Saylient_Dreams said:
			
		

> gigermunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill check into that, im using 1.9.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 11, 2009)

JamesBond000 said:
			
		

> Confirmed *NOT* Working with R4 Ultra.... I am so sad... thats with 1.54 or 1.55 kernel >.>


Yeah, well, that's what happens when you think cheap is good, too.


----------



## chaseincats (Nov 11, 2009)

does anyone else have a supercard here?


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 11, 2009)

I do.


----------



## JamesBond000 (Nov 11, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> JamesBond000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ROFL cheap is good IF a patch does not come out this will be the first game to fail on my r4ultra LOL Cheap is most certainly good my friend... 1 neg....all other perfect....besides i have a acekard 2i on the way (which comes out to the same i payed for the r4 ultra....13 sumthin with tax LOL)


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 11, 2009)

edit: nevermind


----------



## Ritsuki (Nov 12, 2009)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> i just tried to play on wifi... it has the spinning yellow symbol in bottom right corner... and nothin happens. I had all 3 areas ticked. Does it take ages to search for people to play with or is it because im in UK ?



It worked perfectly for me... I just had to wait about 1-2 minutes in the waiting room (the screen with the yellow ring)


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 12, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya, its was the same issue for the JP version.

And also, thanks for the great news, gona try find my save and run around like a asshole with his big boomerang ^^


----------



## Dragoon709 (Nov 12, 2009)

Seems to be playing fine on my M3 with the latest Sakura Firmware.  got through the mayor conversation and about to get my first job.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 12, 2009)

Dragoon709 said:
			
		

> Seems to be playing fine on my M3 with the latest Sakura Firmware.  got through the mayor conversation and about to get my first job.


It runs, just can you save and turn it off and turn it back on?


----------



## stonewater (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm able to run the game (that includes turning it off and on after playing some) on my R4. i'm using the ysmenu that was needed for the Mario and Luigi bowsers inside story. the game is fun.


----------



## Dragoon709 (Nov 12, 2009)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Dragoon709 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nope now it don't work anymore


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 12, 2009)

Phantasy_Star_Zero_USA_CRACK_READNFO_NDS-XPA: http://www.sendspace.com/file/mdgljz


----------



## Peer (Nov 12, 2009)

Doesn't work on my Supercard MiniSD, white screens after the nintendo text fades away, but I think I'm the only one who still uses a MiniSD.


----------



## outgum (Nov 12, 2009)

that was quick, i dont need the crack so i wont be able to test it, But im sure it will help other peoples problems


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 12, 2009)

Dragoon709 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's the problem, but I think I patch has been released


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 12, 2009)

surprisingly, it works on my ds linker


----------



## BraveToaster (Nov 12, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Phantasy_Star_Zero_USA_CRACK_READNFO_NDS-XPA: http://www.sendspace.com/file/mdgljz


Thanks for posting the patch.

Does anyone know the hex changes this makes?  I won't have access to my windows desktop until the weekend, and I'd hate to have to wait so long.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 12, 2009)

Xdelta is the patching method and its not limited to windows, you'll just have to manually run it. Hex changes are too many to list.


----------



## Chanser (Nov 12, 2009)

Posted on FileTrip: http://filetrip.net/f8660-Phantasy-Star-O-Crack-Fix-1-0.html


----------



## albel005 (Nov 12, 2009)

i ran the delta and it says its done but the crack comes up 0kb?


----------



## Chaotik (Nov 12, 2009)

^ This crack is for the Xenophobia release. It fixes their release AND enables the game to be played on M3.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 12, 2009)

You didn't use the right rom file if so, as it says in nfo you need xpa-ps0u.nds and it needs to be the original release.


----------



## albel005 (Nov 12, 2009)

alright thought so cause i have bahamut alright time to look for the other


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Nov 12, 2009)

havent tested yet, but thanks for the info and patch anyway


----------



## dgwillia (Nov 12, 2009)

So it doesnt work on the Bahamut release?


----------



## Chaotik (Nov 12, 2009)

Nop. But it fixes all the problems from the previous release, so it's all good.

Except it adds a "Xenophobia" screen in the beginning ... urgh.


----------



## CharAznable (Nov 12, 2009)

Chaotik said:
			
		

> Nop. But it fixes all the problems from the previous release, so it's all good.
> 
> Except it adds a "Xenophobia" screen in the beginning ... urgh.



Hey, I kinda like the "Xenophobia" screen. Takes me back to the good old days of Echelon splash screens on DC games.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 12, 2009)

If I didn't post this already, I can confirm it works with R4 v1.18. I've played through the first mission and turned it on and off multiple times to make sure it doesn't do a "save corruption" type of AP.

Anyway, my impressions:

- Obviously very, very online based. The classes are definitely meant to work together. Some of them, like a melee type, can usually handle themselves fine but ranged classes need a melee one to tank for them. Tank is Guild Wars lingo for somebody to take the damage, FYI.
- Sold ARPG aspects. I would have loved a more expansive (if there is one, I can't really tell) combo system.
- Camera annoys me though. It constantly needs to be reset. I haven't checked any options to see if you can change this, though.

Overall, it's alright for me, but I haven't tried the online. That's probably a major factor for this game.


----------



## Guy.brush (Nov 12, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Phantasy_Star_Zero_USA_CRACK_READNFO_NDS-XPA: http://www.sendspace.com/file/mdgljz



Worked for me on m3real. Thanx a bunch


----------



## Lubbo (Nov 12, 2009)

if this game mainly good for online?


----------



## Guy.brush (Nov 12, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Phantasy_Star_Zero_USA_CRACK_READNFO_NDS-XPA: http://www.sendspace.com/file/mdgljz




thnx a bunch! Worked for me on m3real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Guy.brush" has earned a trophy (double posting)


----------



## KuroShinnen (Nov 12, 2009)

Tried Xenophobia's version with the patch and everything, and It does not work with AK2. I get the xenophobia screen,then I press A, and the screen fades a bit, then freezes. I have the latest version of AKAIO too, if that helps.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 12, 2009)

It already works on latest AKAIO why are you even patching it?


----------



## KuroShinnen (Nov 12, 2009)

Because the non patched version didn't work for me either.
I have AKAIO version 1.5, and bahamut's and xeno's files didn't work.

I'll try re-dling and extracting it, see if something got messed up.


----------



## BraveToaster (Nov 12, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Xdelta is the patching method and its not limited to windows, you'll just have to manually run it. Hex changes are too many to list.


Well after much banging of my head on the wall, I've decided that determining how to do this on a mac is beyond me for the moment (crossover and macports seem to be failing me).  Oh well, its a work computer so I can't complain too much about the OS, guess I'll just have to grin and bear it until I make the trip home.


----------



## Peer (Nov 12, 2009)

Even patched it still doesn't work on my supercard minisd.  After the xenophobia screen it goes to 2 blank white screens.  I guess it's time to upgrade.


----------



## sudeki300 (Nov 12, 2009)

here is a patch by xenophobia for the xpa release. here is the link

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=190370

works on my supercard ok for now................................sudeki300


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 12, 2009)

The supercard ds one(i) never needed patching in the first place. If you are talking bout the slot 2 versions then eh I couldn't tell.


----------



## steirina (Nov 12, 2009)

I can confirm that the Bahamut version works with the EDGE on 1.50 firmware. I don't know about the Xenophobia one, since that wasn't on the romsite I use.

It's a charming game, and the only thing I'm having trouble with is the camera angle. I'm actually a bit bad with ARPGs, so I'm assuming that it's easy for most other people.


----------



## ShinRyouma (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm using Cast character, can I buy and change clothes (I don't know the proper term) in game?


----------



## miketh2005 (Nov 12, 2009)

does this work on cycloDs?


----------



## geminisama (Nov 12, 2009)

The patch worked for me. Thanks to whoever made it. :]

Game seems to be fun, albeit the brief lag when you notice enemies. Atleast the battles themselves don't lag.


----------



## cloud_gackt (Nov 12, 2009)

works on my r4ds with ysmenu


----------



## Spenstar (Nov 12, 2009)

The BAHAMUT dump works great on my dsonei and YSmenu. No patch is needed!


----------



## Drift Monkey (Nov 12, 2009)

Patched XPA version working here on my M3Real on latest Sakura.


----------



## sadak5 (Nov 12, 2009)

Bahamut version workin in EZ Flash Vi whithout a patch,


----------



## taken (Nov 12, 2009)

Xenophobia one works with the Edge v1.50. Played it for 4 hours. 

I gave up on playing it. Because it a hack and slash game not into them games.


----------



## zek (Nov 12, 2009)

Just found out people playing on Flash Carts cant play with people with the real game. Tried to set up with three people, myself and another on FC and the other two on the real game.. me and the other on the FC could see each other and not the other two and vise virsa.


----------



## toguro_max (Nov 12, 2009)

I confirm it works on a official / original R4 with firmware 1.18.


----------



## BudFern (Nov 12, 2009)

Very nice game.  Thanks to whoever made the patch for us M3 owners.  The graphics are nice and the game play seems quick and responsive!  I think I could lose many hours playing this game.

I feel like I have a tiny Dreamcast in my hands.....I spent so much time playing PSO on that system.  

Can anyone confirm the flash cart/real game playing issue noted above?


----------



## Zane (Nov 12, 2009)

toguro_max said:
			
		

> I confirm it works on a official / original R4 with firmware 1.18.



Is that with the Bahamut Release or XPA? Patched or none patched?


----------



## Icey (Nov 12, 2009)

zek said:
			
		

> Just found out people playing on Flash Carts cant play with people with the real game. Tried to set up with three people, myself and another on FC and the other two on the real game.. me and the other on the FC could see each other and not the other two and vise virsa.




No. That's not it at all.

I have 12 people added who are using flash carts and only 1 of them appears online even though atleast half of them are online. Ninty has some fucked up servers. Let's hope they fix them.


----------



## chaseincats (Nov 12, 2009)

sudeki300 said:
			
		

> here is a patch by xenophobia for the xpa release. here is the link
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=190370
> 
> works on my supercard ok for now................................sudeki300



which supercard do you have?


----------



## Raika (Nov 12, 2009)

Heh, about time.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 12, 2009)

miketh2005 said:
			
		

> does this work on cycloDs?



Assuming you have reasonably up to date firmware (preferably 1.56 beta 3) it'll work with absolutely no questions asked. The AP in this is old. The Cyclo's auto-AP-bypass cuts straight through it. I've got it on my Cyclo 1.56b3 and it works perfectly.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Nov 12, 2009)

This white screens on my M3i Zero -- will try it on my Cyclo next...


----------



## michaeru (Nov 12, 2009)

Works fine on R4DS 1.18.


----------



## SamusKnight2K (Nov 12, 2009)

Personally I think this title as worthy enough for holding a hard copy version so after work I went down and picked it up. Planned to download it at first but if ya like a game enough, may as well actually buy it, no?


----------



## jerbz (Nov 12, 2009)

i reallly like this game..
my ds is dying..
and i still gotta wait for awhile to charge my thing..

weakkk

how do you get mag upgrades?
i didnt play the japanese one..


----------



## damedus (Nov 12, 2009)

my favorite site had this game 10 mins after anouncement and they host it in various free sites its so odd google isnt picking the file up when searching, been noticing that lately perhaps google blocked search indexes from these free file hosting services?


----------



## toguro_max (Nov 12, 2009)

Zane said:
			
		

> toguro_max said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XPA with no patch (i think...)


----------



## ImpulsE69 (Nov 12, 2009)

Not sure if anyone said anything yet. I tried it on my G6 DS Real and it works fine. Tried internet play and it worked fine as well. Been playing about an hour, and saved, quit and rebooted my DS and it still worked.


----------



## SamusKnight2K (Nov 12, 2009)

On an off-note, does anyone hate the fact they replaced both the opening cinematic intro and title screen music? I actually liked the Japanese version's music that played during the cinematic, wouldn't bother me if it remained in Japanese, it was a really nice beat and had lyrics. This one just doesn't have the same feel...


----------



## Colin_ (Nov 12, 2009)

I must say its as fun to me as PS for the DreamCast.


----------



## Terenigma (Nov 12, 2009)

michaeru said:
			
		

> Works fine on R4DS 1.18.



Also confirmed. just beat the 4th "story" mission and i have turned DS off and turned it back on with no issues so far


----------



## geminisama (Nov 12, 2009)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> This white screens on my M3i Zero -- will try it on my Cyclo next...



You need to patch it to run on M3 carts.


----------



## gmdaisuke (Nov 12, 2009)

for DSTT ned patch?
well its all


----------



## Adhrast (Nov 12, 2009)

Working on R4 Ultra with XPA crack, everything runs just fine


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 12, 2009)

lol r4 not requiring a patch? tht weird... good to know tht it works
this post is too far (in terms of pages) so not worth posting pics but is a game worth having


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 12, 2009)

The game runs fine on my R4 [using YSMenu] No white screens or freezes so far.


----------



## gie009 (Nov 12, 2009)

Works just fine in my dstt no white screen or freeze so far.


----------



## Kawo (Nov 12, 2009)

About my latest post, I was wrong.
There is no problem with the transfer of item for the J to U version.
They have changed the Dengeki and Famitsu magazine with Nintendo Power Console+ and another one.
I have some Radam soul, if someone want I can give them.


----------



## xshinox (Nov 12, 2009)

Kawo, there is something wrong though. my warp pipe turned into a normal bazooka. im sure the samus arm cannon turns into a normal gun and the hylian shield turns into a normal shield.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 12, 2009)

w00t finally its here great 
so it doesnt have ap?
im 70% downloaded in 6 mins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cant wait


----------



## Raika (Nov 12, 2009)

It does not, rocky. This game's pretty fun, but I'm kinda annoyed that I have to keep entering the item screen just to change equipment while I am getting attacked...


----------



## prowler (Nov 12, 2009)

white screens on M3. D:<
oh well, i'll stick to pangya.


----------



## Kawo (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah, Even my weapons have trasformed.
But my Selvaria shield e spear, and the magazine are still there (Famitsu is Nintendo power now).
Probably they change the codes, but erasing the weapons is stupid.
Waiting for the gauntlet code from blazer driver.


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 12, 2009)

stuff obtained from machine

Blade Cannon
Caduceus
CONSOLES+
Game Master
INGame: Greg&Kiri
Lassie Soul
Nintendo Power
Puyo Soul
Selvaria's Shield
Selvaria's Spear
Taupy Soul
what the hell are greg&kiri and consoles+ and game master?


----------



## elixirdream (Nov 12, 2009)

hahahahaha
when i am free i should double check whats available for vending machine through codes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ipika.. i am waiting for you on wifi


----------



## Fynolt (Nov 12, 2009)

zek said:
			
		

> Just found out people playing on Flash Carts cant play with people with the real game. Tried to set up with three people, myself and another on FC and the other two on the real game.. me and the other on the FC could see each other and not the other two and vise virsa.




Wait...so just making sure that I have this straight here: this doesn't work online? That's a bit of a letdown, though, I intend to purchase a retail copy anyways, so it really doesn't affect me.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm so happy to finally have this game in English. They really seem to have done a great job with the game, right down to the little mini-map on the bottom of the screen. A real class act.


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Nov 12, 2009)

oAo Miku's leek wand/club thing is GONE?


----------



## EEragon (Nov 12, 2009)

Yihaaaa,

I played the japanese version, wich was almost impossible, but still !!!

And now it's in English, shit, I'm f****ing shitting my patns


----------



## Zane (Nov 12, 2009)

Works Perfectly on R4 1.18 (Bahamut Release)


----------



## Fynolt (Nov 12, 2009)

So, if I have a patched version, will Wi-Fi work for me? (I need it patched since I have an M3i Zero)


----------



## ThommyDude (Nov 12, 2009)

i saw someone say it worked fine on R4 with YsMenu.. does that mean it will work on M3Simply with Ysmenu?
please reply quick because i wanna play it..

also i can't find the XPA version anywhere so i want to know if the Bahamut works!!


----------



## Chaotik (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm using M3 Real and I can say for sure both XPA and Bahamut's version works IF patched.

We all know there is a crack for XPA already, but the one for Bahamut's has just been released, check DS-Scene.

http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=getfile&id=...4dacb6ede2fa3f4

( if linking is illegal, i apologize )


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 12, 2009)

What a great, little loot fest so far. The missions can be a bit too long, though, for a handheld game, and the dialogue is overly...well, _nice_ at times. Still, really fun. Chose a human chick who uses guns. This is my first Phantasy Star game, and I love it.


----------



## AcIdPort (Nov 12, 2009)

The patch to Bahamut's release is adapted from XPA's Patch to work with it. It's not a official release by Bahamut but works perfectly fine. And XPA's release with their patch works flawlessly too.

Greets!


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 12, 2009)

I can confirm XPA release works after patching on EZ4.

I could however not apply the undub patch to the cracked version for some reason.


----------



## penitente (Nov 12, 2009)

nevermind


----------



## jerbz (Nov 12, 2009)

this my first phantasy star game too
and i cant get enough..

and its still fun singleplayer
something echoes of time wasnt for me..






kudos sega i might have to purchase this..


----------



## Falkentyne (Nov 12, 2009)

I just finished a short game over WFC (left in the middle after doing a few battles with 3 other people, but I was wowed).
Wow....definitely a nice little game.  I've NEVER played a phantasy star game before, so this is interesting.  Sort of reminds me of a multiplayer version of Soma Bringer mixed in with Diablo and Maplestory.  And as the other person said, this game seems MADE for online play.  This is definitely a gem...Sega deserves money for making a game like this.

I'm currently a bit clueless on what to do, being a complete noob to this universe, but it feels very nice.  Don't know about interface issues, but when you don't have a keyboard and mouse to play with a game like this, well, what can you do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you really like this game, definitely buy it.  There's way too much shovelware out for the DS, and not enough good stuff....


----------



## chaseincats (Nov 13, 2009)

was the black menu bar bug ever fixed for supercard lite?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 13, 2009)

Is there a place in town to replenish your health?


----------



## Smokexz (Nov 13, 2009)

I am going to just point this out, I have read the first, what... 7 pages... none mention the fact that this game DOES NOT work with legit cards via Wi-Fi OR Wireless...

Some say it's a problem with each other reading the cards...

I hope this gets fixed I really wanna play with my buddy.

If anyone is interested:
R4 LEGIT CARD, YSMENU UNOFFICIAL DSTT FIRMWARE 

So really is this just an issue w/ me? or is it the game? xD.


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Nov 13, 2009)

I've recently heard that only the Bahamut dump has problems playing with retail cards. I haven't actually tested it and I'm also using the Xeno dump so I can't vouch for whether or not this is true.

EDIT: I was following a chat with a few people testing wifi compatibility between cards and it seems that Bahamut will sometimes fail to work with the retail version depending on what flashcart you use.

The patched Xeno rom will work with anything.


----------



## anaxs (Nov 13, 2009)

awesome
i havnt been downloading games for a long time so this be in my new collection
i cant beleive i didnt notice it until now


----------



## Quick Smash (Nov 13, 2009)

Is there a (U) Xeno dump of Phantasy Star 0, or is it only (J) right now?

Can someone post a link to Xeno's patch, I can't seem to find it, even with search...


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 13, 2009)

Quick Smash said:
			
		

> Is there a (U) Xeno dump of Phantasy Star 0, or is it only (J) right now?
> 
> Can someone post a link to Xeno's patch, I can't seem to find it, even with search...


http://filetrip.net/f8660-Phantasy-Star-O-Crack-Fix-1-0.html
That's the patch and also no the Xeno dump is in English, but it was a bad dumb, so this patch not only gets rid of the AP, but it fixes the issues that dump had
This patch will not work with the Bahamut release.


----------



## Quick Smash (Nov 13, 2009)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Quick Smash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 13, 2009)

Quick Smash said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome ^^


----------



## JamesBond000 (Nov 13, 2009)

Adhrast said:
			
		

> Working on R4 Ultra with XPA crack, everything runs just fine



I second this.

Works when i ran the patch on that xp rom

Google XenoPhopia phantasy star zero etc


----------



## zeromac (Nov 13, 2009)

lol i guess i missed the whole PS0 rush since i just got internet now
I wanted to be apart of the rush ;_;

Well anyways im back to GBatemp and ima try this game


----------



## Crass (Nov 13, 2009)

Everyone go to #ps0 on efnet, we've got a friend code bot and around 40 people in there right now.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 13, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Is there a place in town to replenish your health?


Doesn't your health like automatically regenerate upon reaching town? Or maybe not...


----------



## geminisama (Nov 13, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> irpacynot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not that I noticed. I got killed, and had like 1 hp when I respawned in town.


----------



## Rubbie (Nov 13, 2009)

go to the next map then ur full health


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 13, 2009)

can someone explain to me what the different online modes are please?

i see play alone mode.. but why would you want to play alone on wifi? does this mean anyone can join you at anytime?


----------



## OuTee (Nov 13, 2009)

AFAIK Online single is harder than Story Mode and have better exp/drop.


----------



## Troten (Nov 13, 2009)

aarondammit said:
			
		

> Yeah Veteran's Day.  You know people that fight real wars, risk their lives, spend hours in heat away from their families just so we can sit here and have our major concern be about a video game to come out that we don't intend to pay for so we can spend hours contributing nothing to those that have sacrificed themselves to give us these rights.
> 
> Celebrate it pfff of course not, sit there and play your games, you are entitled to it as a human being after all.  All the countries without our vets that died for them are doing it after all.
> 
> (extreme bitter sarcasm at poster who didn't even know the holiday it was, and most willing to be booted if it it was overtly harsh)




Well, in all honesty, most of your veterans went out there to die and stay in the heat and so on, to defend your country's interests and not your rights. I could probably name 5 or more wars that the US of A have been in that had nothing to do with them. But that's a whole different story. My point is that you don't have to come in here and act all self righteous  because people wanna play games. It's their right and you're here commenting on them instead of celebrating with your veterans. [/OFFTOPIC]


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 13, 2009)

OuTee said:
			
		

> AFAIK Online single is harder than Story Mode and have better exp/drop.


really?  then why the need to make you access wifi?


----------



## Akoji (Nov 13, 2009)

So if I got connection problems for this game, it's not because of my router settings but because it was a bad dump?

The patch should fix that?

PS: iPikachu, it's because that in free mode, you can see if your friends are online.


----------



## Festung (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't think this Problem has been posted yet.
To come straight to the point: I don't find anything but green boxes (mates, fluids, atomizers, etc...)
and sometimes blue boxes (armors, frames, shields, slots) in the Treasure Boxes (the ones you get after defeating all enemies).
When it first happened I thought well np maybe the droprates were reduced in the US version but after I finished the story on Normal (Not having found anything but 4 Photon Drops and those also only from gold boxes) and played Hard without finding anything I thought what the...!? 

I got a Ds Supercardone and got the JP version of PS0 on it which worked without any problems.
I tried a few roms yet including the Bahamut one without having success in this point.
If anyone got the same problem or knows how to fix it please tell me.

Thanks.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 13, 2009)

this works perfect in no$


----------



## chaseincats (Nov 13, 2009)

*to supercard slot 2 owners*

I have found a workaround for the bug with where the menu icons turn into black bars 

memorize how to get to the join/host a party

once you enter that area back out and now all icons are readable


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Nov 13, 2009)

checked the game yesterday....it works fine with my N5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

But damn,playing this reminds me of the old days of phantasy star for the dreamcast


----------



## Bake (Nov 13, 2009)

I can't seem to finish the first quest. I am playing as human and I did everything on first quest. I beat all monster, collected every treasure and visited every area. And no boss is showing up. I'm playing on No$gba. Do I need a patch or something? I've seen a couple here but they were for flashcarts mostly.


----------



## Clookster (Nov 13, 2009)

Did *anybody* finish the first quest so far?


----------



## Danny600kill (Nov 13, 2009)

Heya guys ive got an M3i0 will the patched xeno rom work or is there a different patch or do i have to w8

thnx in advance


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 13, 2009)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> Did *anybody* finish the first quest so far?


Heh no, this game has a way too steep of a learning curve.  I was told to keep restarting the mission and grind to level 10 before trying to beat the Dragon.


----------



## chaseincats (Nov 13, 2009)

does anyone know what the lock/unlock option does for people on your friends list?

gives you this option in your friends roster by hitting X i believe


----------



## Falkentyne (Nov 14, 2009)

What is the problem with the *UNPATCHED* Xeno Rom?
How come the unpatched one seems to work perfectly on an ak2i ?

I even did a 4 player wfc game...
(um, nvm, got the patch and read the info...seems like it's not needed for most carts...)


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (Nov 14, 2009)

Online isn't working for me. Is there a patch I need to download?

Edit: Nevermind, it was due to me having Battery Saver on. :\

So let me get this straight. Only CycloDS users were able to connect to retail copy owners originally? That's kind of odd. Guess I chose the right card.


----------



## Festung (Nov 14, 2009)

So did anyone get a weapon out of the treasure box yet?


----------



## steirina (Nov 14, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> DarthTheufel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Dragon's beatable at level 3-5. I managed it at level 3 or 4, if I recall correctly. That's with a Human Ranger, so I suppose if you're using a more fragile class [such as the Newman Forces] you'd have a tougher time with it.


----------



## Nixol (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi, what mean ATP-ATA for weapons and DEP-EVP for armors please ?
Thx.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 14, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> DarthTheufel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? I beat it at lvl 5 without ever having played the game (or any Phantasy Star game). You just need to be smart and roll out of its way. I just set healing items to my other palette set and your generic Heavy Attack, Dodge, and Light Attack on the main set. Just roll out of the way when it shoots fireballs or swoops to attack you and don't be a dumb dumb and stand in front of it and attack it. Attack it from the side (since it is a slow turner). I used Daggers and beat him pretty well.

The sidequest where you have to fight him alone, however, is another story...


----------



## Nixol (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi, what mean ATP-ATA for weapons and DEP-EVP for armors please ?
Thx.


----------



## Festung (Nov 14, 2009)

Today I played online and found weapons like in the Japanese version but after we beat the Boss i got white screens.
Later I played online again and didn't find any weaps again.
Same situation anyone?


----------



## Festung (Nov 14, 2009)

Nixol said:
			
		

> Hi, what mean ATP-ATA for weapons and DEP-EVP for armors please ?
> Thx.



ATA = Accuary
ATP = Power/ Strenght
EVP = Evasion
DFP = Defense


----------



## toguro_max (Nov 14, 2009)

Hmm, riiiiight.
For those complaining of not finding "good" stuff on boxes, just keep one thing in mind: PS0 (and all PSOs as well) are *very* anal about droping rates.
You can be lucky and get an awesome-ultra-mega-power Double Saber from from hell, with 50+ on all stats on you first quest, as you can *never* see a trimate comming out from a box.
Believe me, it's not personal (well, it is, the game *is* against you >-p).
Playing online improves drop rates, and gives more EXP, but the games is also harder.

There is one good thing on PS0: When the items came out from the box, everyone can grab'em, so it's fair for all. Back on the PSO DC days, the items were drpped from each enemy killed, so if you missed the chance, someone would grab it before you.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 14, 2009)

Meh, I use most of what's dropped either to feed my Mag or simply to sell. I've been using Monogrinds to improve the armor and weapon I have, and nothing that's dropped has been better than what I've got. Works fine for me. Only disappointment in that regard is that the customization guy doesn't add that much to your weapon's stats, and it sure costs a hell of a lot to improve.


----------



## hova1 (Nov 14, 2009)

played this for a few hours now and i think it's awesome. First time i played a hack n slash. It's a little confusing at first but after a while you learn how to use items, mags and whatever to your advantage.
Unfourtunately i can't seem to get anyone online on wi-fi.


----------



## Scyris (Nov 14, 2009)

Anyone get online to work? me and my friend have the Bahamut release, and neither of us can see each other on the Wi-fi even though we both have each others friend codes.


----------



## BastarB (Nov 14, 2009)

Well, here's ANOTHER NETWORK PROBLEM with this game! Yesterday I and a friend of mine was playing around with this game over local wifi, we both used the bahamut version, and we both used two EZ flash 5 original edition! When we played, the game went out of sync. A creature that was on a particular location in game on my DS was on another location in game on my friends DS. When I stood side by side with the creature and physically hit it, my friend said that he just saw me hitting the air, he didn't see any creature by my side, since the creature that I hit was on a totally different location in his DS.
Well, I don't know if this is a bad bug in the game, or if it is related to my flashcart?? I very early also noticed that my movements on my DS was not instantly showed on my friends DS! It took about a half second for my charachter to move on my friends DS after I pressed the D-pad on my own DS! We also played kingdom hearts and that game never went out of sync!

Has anyone else got this kind of problem with hany other kinds of flashcarts??


----------



## Gunblade (Nov 15, 2009)

is it just me or is it really slow after talking to someone in story mode?
after talking to someone there is about almost a 2 second delay with a white screen before returning to the map.
is this happening to anyone else


----------



## altaris (Nov 15, 2009)

Having some trouble getting it to run. I'm using an Acekard 2ki with AKAIO 1.5. Tried XPA (patched and unpatched) and Bahamut, but when I boot it up I only get a white screen. With the patch, the XPA one shows something on the top screen, but is still frozen regardless. Odd considering other users said they had no problems.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 15, 2009)

Scyris said:
			
		

> Anyone get online to work? me and my friend have the Bahamut release, and neither of us can see each other on the Wi-fi even though we both have each others friend codes.



I tried out online play the other night, and it was pretty painless to get started. Took a few minutes to find someone, but once we were hooked up, everything worked flawlessly -- no lag, either. I wish there were more stock choices for communication, but I was surprised by how well we were still able to coordinate just using what's there. Pretty cool. It ain't no WoW or anything, but it's neat to play with actual human players.


----------



## flytree (Nov 15, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> I tried out online play the other night, and it was pretty painless to get started. Took a few minutes to find someone, but once we were hooked up, everything worked flawlessly -- no lag, either. I wish there were more stock choices for communication, but I was surprised by how well we were still able to coordinate just using what's there. Pretty cool. It ain't no WoW or anything, but it's neat to play with actual human players.



Which patch are you using? =0


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 15, 2009)

flytree said:
			
		

> irpacynot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not using a patch. Playing it on my CycloDS with the latest beta firmware.


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 15, 2009)

i believe bahamut's wifi is screwed, i tried with elixir and couldn't detect. use xenophobia's.

i got a yul as a red drop


----------



## Peer (Nov 15, 2009)

chaseincats said:
			
		

> *to supercard slot 2 owners*
> 
> I have found a workaround for the bug with where the menu icons turn into black bars
> 
> ...



How did you get it to actually work though.  I have a supercard minisd and everything I have tried just gives me 2 white screens after the xenophobia screen.  I've tried both versions unpatched and patched, and just about every option in my supercard software.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 15, 2009)

So...

1. is Sega Blocking the Wifi on flashcards?

2. which release works with Wifi...if #1 is not true?


----------



## jabjab (Nov 15, 2009)

seems im not the only one that thinks the camera is terrible.
perhaps its just me missing something, but i find the movement and what passes for targetting annoying too.


(about the delay from talking to people, yes i get a noticeable wait too)


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Nov 15, 2009)

Out of curiosity, to everyone who hates the camera...are you aware that pushing the L button readjusts it?

Holding DOWN the L button also locks on an enemy and keeps your character facing it to guarantee that almost every hit will at least reach the enemy.

Maybe it is just me, but the camera seems perfectly fine.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah, you can hold the L button to semi-lock-on to enemies, but if they move from your area of sight, you also lose your lock. The camera's definitely finicky, but considering the gameplay, it's functional, in my opinion. If this were strictly an action game, I'd be frustrated. But in an RPG of this type, it works. The thing to keep in mind is, you're farming enemies. This ain't Ninja Gaiden.


----------



## Festung (Nov 16, 2009)

OK got it working. Not having any problems with it now. Of course Wifi also works fine.
I' using a Supercard One.


----------



## dawn.wan (Nov 17, 2009)

Thiago Kotaki May said:
			
		

> WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!
> 
> Japanese save file working great with USA release, I was just trying and it really works.
> 
> I've played the japanese version and got to level 54, lol. But I don't know, I think I will start a new adventure with new character and all that.



jap saves work???!

GG when i get online.. i'll give you guys a head start


----------



## AndreXL (Nov 17, 2009)

For those complaining on camera/directional control issues:
Just hold the X button and you can use the L and R buttons to rotate the view.

You can also pick up the items on the floor where you're standing when holding the X button, like you're holding a vacuum cleaner. :-D
You don't need to keep on pressing A per item pick-up.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Nov 17, 2009)

aaah a shortcut kinda way thanks for the heads up AndreXL


----------



## yohuchiha (Nov 17, 2009)

Any one has AR codes for it =~?????


----------



## Hotzdevil (Nov 20, 2009)

After reading Thiago Kotaki May's post i tried to see if the Japanese sav works and saw that it does however it seems to have a problem with regards with the name of my character(I named it Hotz in the Jap version and now in the US version is shows "( black block o black block t black block z".. so the H disappeared and got replaced with a bracket and then in between there's black block taking up one space each in between the letters.. Beseides that though everything is AOK..


----------



## DMCO (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm having a save problem, I see many people are but the thing is that my game will load, but my data just isn't there. I played for a good two hours last night, and I'm positive I saved multiple times, but today I went to load my save and there were three "New Game" slots. I checked the root folder of my card (AceKard 2.1) and the save was there. It's just like I never played. Any idea of what happened?


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 30, 2009)

Am I blind or is there no quicksave?  What kind of plank makes a portable game with missions this long and no quicksave feature?  What am I supposed to do, play half a mission on the way to work, put my DS in sleep mode for 10 hours and hope there's enough battery left to do the second half on the way home?

Useless, deleted.


----------



## dawn.wan (Dec 1, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Am I blind or is there no quicksave?  What kind of plank makes a portable game with missions this long and no quicksave feature?  What am I supposed to do, play half a mission on the way to work, put my DS in sleep mode for 10 hours and hope there's enough battery left to do the second half on the way home?
> 
> Useless, deleted.



lol, nice rant but i think it pointless.  dude how about 'do not play the game until you have enough time to play through a mission' as a solution to your problem.


----------



## Louisvanharten (Dec 8, 2009)

dawn.wan said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or just use a Cyclo/M3/whatever other flashcard had RTS? Besides, I'm sure there will be an AR code within three weeks that allows you to save in-mission (kinda like the save anywhere cheats in FFIII&FFIV)


----------



## haflore (Jan 1, 2010)

How do I get this to work online with a CycloDS FW 1.56 Beta5? The person i want to play with has an R4(don't ask me if it's fake) and we can't see each other online. Hers is patched, but whenever I try to use a patched version online it freezes on me


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 1, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> How do I get this to work online with a CycloDS FW 1.56 Beta5? The person i want to play with has an R4(don't ask me if it's fake) and we can't see each other online. Hers is patched, but whenever I try to use a patched version online it freezes on me



Use the un-patched version with the latest firmware. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, good job at bumping.


----------



## haflore (Jan 1, 2010)

Well..I've been trying the unpatched but it didn't work(I'll try again).
And as for the bumping..it was either that or a new thread.


----------

